# large yolk sac



## susiekate2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi. I had a six week scan last week and everthing measured fine and we had a heartbeat except it said on the report that i had a large yolk sac. I have been told to go back in 2 weeks for a scan just because it said that on the report. Should i be worried? nearly eveerything i read on the internet is not good and says can be due to abnormalities and more than likely misscariage. I was not told size of sac just that it is large


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it doesn't necessarily mean that there is something wrong, many women have an enlarged yolk sac. There isn't anything you can do but to wait, which I know is agony, please let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## susiekate2 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks very much for your reply. I will let you know how i get on next week


----------



## susiekate2 (Nov 30, 2009)

I had my 8 week scan and baby had died a couple of days earlier. No cramping or spotting so had a d&c a couple of days later. Very sad


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry Hun xx


----------

